# Has Anyone here become friends with other members?



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

This was asked up in the writer's cafe, and Jeff and I (and yes we think of ourselves as friends) thought there should be a thread here for everyone, writer/reader/lurker/pm'er.



JeanneM said:


> I was just curious if anyone has made a new friend here? Or has anyone from here met in real life...formed a writer's group etc. It would just be interesting to know.


My first answer was I have definately made friends here. My long-lost-almost-separated-at-birth twin the Green Queen of Mean, Ms. Scarlett, and I have never met, but it would be fun someday. RedAdept & I have these phone calls that start out supposedely to talk "shop" aka reviewing books, but if the phone call lasts less than an hour, my kids ask if we are fighting, if it's less than 10 minutes they really get worried, figuring Lynn is sending "Guido" over to "talk to me".

And there are many authors I would consider friends.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> This was asked up in the writer's cafe, and Jeff and I (and yes we think of ourselves as friends) thought there should be a thread here for everyone, writer/reader/lurker/pm'er.
> 
> My first answer was I have definately made friends here. My long-lost-almost-separated-at-birth twin the Green Queen of Mean, Ms. Scarlett, and I have never met, but it would be fun someday. RedAdept & I have these phone calls that start out supposedely to talk "shop" aka reviewing books, but if the phone call lasts less than an hour, my kids ask if we are fighting, if it's less than 10 minutes they really get worried, figuring Lynn is sending "Guido" over to "talk to me".
> 
> And there are many authors I would consider friends.


Thanks, BT. I've made many friends here, more non-writers than writers. I've met several and look forward to meeting more.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I have not met any members here personally -- that I know of. 

Outside of my real-life friends and family on FaceBook and MyFamily.com, KindleBoards has by far the most on-line people I interact with that feel like real friends.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I've met maybe a dozen other members, and regularly exchange e-mails with a dozen or so others.  Like Jeff, I look forward to meeting more!


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

I'd say, yes, I've made friends with KB members--through the Words With Friends thread! We do far more chatting while we play WWF. I know who's doing a remodel, who's traveling where. Lots of fun.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have been a KB member for a while.
And have posted a little.
We in the Washington, D.C./Northern VA/Maryland area have had several "meets" so: Yes I have met other KB members.  Including that incredible author Mike Hicks and those incredible mods Betsy the Quilter, Ann from Va and Luvmy4brats as well as those incredible editors Susan in VA and Scarlet.  Others too.
And I consider the authors Jeff and Margaret Lake and C.S. Marks and Carolyn Kephart friends.  There are a bunch of kindred souls in the One Year Bible Prayer request thread and everyone in the quit smoking thread is my friend.  Can't forget special people like NogDog and Intinst.  
But then I am just a friendly guy......just ask anyone (that is sarcasm there folks).

Just sayin.....


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I haven't been fortunate enough to meet anyone from KB in person, but there are quite a few here that I consider friends.  Not just friends either, KB family.  Thoughtful, caring, supportive, willing to share in joys and sorrows; absolutely I have made new friends and extended my family here at KB.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

crebel said:


> I haven't been fortunate enough to meet anyone from KB in person, but there are quite a few here that I consider friends. Not just friends either, KB family. Thoughtful, caring, supportive, willing to share in joys and sorrows; absolutely I have made new friends and extended my family here at KB.


You forgot "enabling."


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Although I am a relative newcomer, I definitely feel a friendship bond with several of the members here...and there is at least one meet-up in the planning stage.

The KB is a unique on-line community in that it is very positive, upbeat and supportive. I believe this to be a by-product of readers' open-mindedness....
Not to mention the outstanding work behind the scenes from all the planners and moderators who keep this monster running smoothly.

Well Done & Thanks
Walter


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I have known people and their interests on KB. But no real life friend yet.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

To those who are new here: Give it time. the community here is great and you are bound to meet someone you will share interests with.. I mean obviously, we're all here because we like reading! That puts us above millions of people already.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

We've had one local meet so I've met half a dozen KBers in person and that was great.  There are quite a few folks who I consider to be friends - and I love that!  Some of my KB friends know more about what's going on in my life than my local friends


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I've never met any of my forum friends in real life but I definitely have many. I call them my "online" friends. My family thinks it's weird.


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

I have never met any friends on this board, but I have met several on other boards. One board in particular, we have yearly meetings at different locations and have done this for years. Lots of fun!

Dara...I just finished reading *Accomplished in Murder* and it was a nice little mystery. Enjoyed it!


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I've never met any KB members in person but I consider this an amazing place.  It's the first online networking place I've really been a part of (I'm way more active here than on Facebook) and I think I stumbled into the perfect spot.  Smart, funny, articulate people with varied interests who are always ready to help others--if only the "real world" was like this!


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

No but I would be willing to  befriend someone who wants a friend on this board. I was hoping the "quilting" thread would bring a couple of us together but am still hoping  it would happen. Dara my husband told me one day when I mentioned my friends over on a small group at Yahoo, and called them my friends... he was sort of irate saying" no they aren't, you don't know them". Hah.... I told him, oh yes I do.... These friends( for about 11 years) have been wonderfu;l we pray for each others needs and  send pictures and just get excited over each others joys. Yes online friends can be wonderful!
Brenda B.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Brenda,
I quilt. I love to design quilts. Whenever I learn a new technique my brain immediately starts thinking of HOW to use the technique in new ways. I have LOTS of UFOs, and more designs than I will ever have time to make in my lifetime. My goal this summer is to finish at least HALF of my UFOs (I have more than 10), and make one quilt from one design of my own.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> My first answer was I have definately made friends here. My long-lost-almost-separated-at-birth twin the Green Queen of Mean, Ms. Scarlett, and I have never met, but it would be fun someday.


I've met Scarlet. It wasn't that much fun.
  

Betsy

(Hubby and I met Scarlet and mlewis in NY and it was a blast. And the DC meetups have been great, too.)


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I've connected with quite a few KB'ers on other forums, Twitter, Facebook etc. Not yet met anyone in person. If anyone's up at the LA Festival Books on April 30 and May 1st, look me up. I'm at booth 903. Would love to meet some of you.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes - I think I have. Especially with so many avenues to talk to everyone. Between KB, FB, Twitter  & Amazon, it's hard NOT to become friends when there are a lot of people I share the same interests with. 

I still want to take Ms. Scarlet up on her offer to see a play in NY - I think that'd be lovely!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

You should do that.
Scarlet came down and visited with us.
Brought her camera with her, she did.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> You should do that.
> Scarlet came down and visited with us.
> Brought her camera with her, she did.


you do realize you sound like yoda in this post, right?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Alle that's the same thing I thought when I read Geoff's post! hahaha


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Post a lot I do.
make sense each time I try.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

The group of people I consider my friends operates on an opt-out list, not an opt-in. So I immediately met a ton of great friends when I came here.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I've never met anyone from here in person, but there are several that I consider true friends.  We talk about our families, about what's happening in our lives.  If they don't post here for a while, I try to contact them and be sure everything is OK.  I love this forum, it's the first one I've been so active in, and it's the first time I felt like friends with people I've never met.

I did have some pretty good friends on a site called Diabetes Daily, where I learned SO much right after my diagnosis.  I did a really fun project - you quilting ladies might be interested - I got 20 people from the Diabetes Daily forum to agree to help me out, I sent each of them a square of fabric and a Pigma Micron pen and asked them to put their favorite quote and sign their name.  I sewed these squares together in a quilt square.  Unfortunately this is one of my UFO's.   

ETA:  Meant to say, some of these people were from different countries, I was so pleased to have this participate in my project.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I tried but nobody likes me.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Someone Nameless said:


> I tried but nobody likes me.


Awwww....don't say that.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I was just kidding.  Truth be known, this is the best board and everybody seems to really like everybody.  I'm amazed at how well everyone gets along and there are many here I would call 'friend'...


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I've seen things get a little heated a couple of times, but the Mods here are so great and keep everything streamlined and under control. I participate in the Amazon Kindle Community forum but I'm _real _ careful about what I say there! It can get a little toxic sometimes.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

This is one of my favorite places to hang because it's friendly and welcoming, but I can't say I really *know* anyone, which kinda sucks. Being shy doesn't help, and not being able to hear on the phone very well...kinda limits me. 

I want to know people, really.
If I ever manage it, the other people better be good at keeping conversation going...funniest meetings I've ever had have been with people I've met from online and we're ALL shy... LOL we're not NOW, but the first few times? Verrrrry quiet...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Thumper I'll be happy to sit next to you and chat.. I'm not shy, nor quiet.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Thumper, I'm really pretty quiet and shy in person, but for some reason when it's the written word, I can go on and on, don't know why it's different.  I guess when I'm talking to someone on line, they can't see me so I don't feel like I'm being critiqued or whatever.

I've always thought maybe I'm better at communicating through writing is all my years in boarding school and the only way I could communicate with family and friends at home was through letters.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I met a good number of board members from our Kindle meet-ups in Bellevue, WA.  We all had a good talk about Kindles and the like...

That reminds me, we haven't met up for a long time...hmmm.

Tris


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

I don't post often and feel fairly certain that I could leave the Kindle boards and not be missed, but that is okay because any time that I DO post, I feel that people on this board welcome me with open arms. 



Thumper said:


> This is one of my favorite places to hang because it's friendly and welcoming, but I can't say I really *know* anyone, which kinda sucks. Being shy doesn't help, and not being able to hear on the phone very well...kinda limits me.
> I want to know people, really. If I ever manage it, the other people better be good at keeping conversation going...funniest meetings I've ever had have been with people I've met from online and we're ALL shy... LOL we're not NOW, but the first few times? Verrrrry quiet...


Thumper, I was surprised to read that you consider yourself shy. You are one of my favorite members here.( I have lots of favorites here since there are so many really neat people here.) I always love reading your posts and think you would be a fun person to know in person. You have lots of neat toys.  Also, I have read all of your books and enjoyed them very much.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Someone Nameless said:


> I tried but nobody likes me.


Hey, I like you and consider you a friend!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

There are many here who I consider friends. When I can't get on line for whatever reason, I miss them. When someone doesn't post for a while I worry about them. I know, I'm weird. If you don't believe me, ask Loonlover.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Is anyone else having the song "Consider Yourself" from Oliver! running thru your heads when you read this post or is it just me? 

Tris


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Tris said:


> Is anyone else having the song "Consider Yourself" from Oliver! running thru your heads when you read this post or is it just me?
> 
> Tris


It was just you . . . until you posted this.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Tris said:


> Is anyone else having the song "Consider Yourself" from Oliver! running thru your heads when you read this post or is it just me?
> 
> Tris





NogDog said:


> It was just you . . . until you posted this.


Yes, just you before. Now, everyone who reads this thread!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Thumper, I was surprised to read that you consider yourself shy. You are one of my favorite members here.( I have lots of favorites here since there are so many really neat people here.) I always love reading your posts and think you would be a fun person to know in person. You have lots of neat toys.  Also, I have read all of your books and enjoyed them very much.














It's easier online...I can take the time to think, then edit when I realize I just said something totally inappropriate. But when it comes to meeting people...

I'm also really weird about going places alone for the first time, so the Spouse Thingy tends to tag along the first time, but once I've been somewhere and spent time with people, I'm good to go after that.

Still...I can be kinda quiet in person. I don't think the women I did the SGK Walk with last believed me until we were walking and I was the least talkative of them all. But, they were all VERY talkative so it worked out


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Maybe the Bay Area CA peeps need to meet for lunch or something in SF.
I *love* SF, especially with lotsa people.
I'm willing to be shy in SF...


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Intinst, I do the same thing as you, if there's someone who I'm used to seeing post quite a bit, I'll send them a PM and ask if everything is OK.  Sometimes I'm hesitant, maybe they just don't want to be bothered, but I figure they can ignore me if that's so, but most of the time they answer, so all is good.

My kids laugh at me when I say something about "my friends on Kindleboards", like I'm weird or something


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

Definitely met some wonderful people here on KB, several whom I now call friend. SF get together, huh...I'm in North Bay.


----------

